# Box handlebars for Schwinn



## Tangfolio 1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a set of box handlebars to build a paperboy special. I just remember that all of us paperboys had box handlebars to wrap the newspaperbag around. I've looked in old Schwinn catalogs and never seen them listed as an option. I've seen them on bikes posted on forums and for sale but I can't find any listed for sale. One seller insisted the bars had a Schwinn S.N. on them. Obviously Schwinn isn't making them and Wald doesn't show them either. Can anybody tell me who made them and where I might get them. Would settle for repos or used that could be re-chromed. Thanks.


----------



## snickle (May 1, 2012)

The only paperboy bars I am aware of are the big wide ones used on 50's balloon bikes, are those the ones you're talking about? like the ones here.


----------



## Tangfolio 1 (May 2, 2012)

I think those slope too much as they transition from horizontal to vertical. If I could figure out how to do it I'll attach a picture of a bike with the bars I'm talking about. It has been suggested that they are the same bars that were used on cycle trucks from pre-war into the 60's. I did find a pair of Torrington army cycle truck handlebars currently listed on e-bay that appear to be the same but without any measurements I can't be sure. They are in OD green.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2012)

The girls bikes had more of a "square" bar. Take a look at a set of those and see if that's what you need. V/r Shawn


----------



## rhenning (May 3, 2012)

I beiieve he is talking about the bars used on the rear of Town and Country tandems and Cycletrucks.  Almost a 90 degree bend and they go straight back.  Roger


----------



## Tangfolio 1 (May 3, 2012)

This must've been a regional thing. I talked to three Schwinn dealers in Phoenix and everyone of them immediately knew what I was talking about. No one else does.






 If nothing else I've managed to improve my computer literacy. I think I managed to attach three photos I found while searching of a bike that sold several years ago. The pictures say they're copyrighted so don't sell them. (Bonus points if you can tell what's in the background. They look like Javelina.)


----------



## rhenning (May 3, 2012)

The bars in the picture are Cycletruck/C&T tandem bars.  Roger


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 3, 2012)

Looks cool, Tang...


----------



## Tangfolio 1 (May 4, 2012)

OK Roger! That's the same bars on the back of the Town & Country and on some of the cycletrucks. So next question. Anybody have a set they're willing to part with?


----------



## rhenning (May 4, 2012)

Here is a picture of what I am talking about and if I had any I would put them on my Cycletruck that doesn't have them.  Roger


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 4, 2012)

Memory lane sells the bars in olive green for $10. They're NOS, so I'm guessing they could be chromed.


----------



## rhenning (May 6, 2012)

Here are a set of bars that might meet your needs on E-Bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-HAN...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c269419f3#ht_620wt_1074.  Roger


----------



## John Elliott (May 8, 2012)

*torrington bars on ebay*

look up torrrington bars on ebay.  they are on there all the time.


----------

